# Problems with your website?



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Chaps
Is your website down or is it my computer
anyone else having problems ?


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

I tried earlier, couldn't get in. So not your Pc


----------



## Dom (Feb 4, 2007)

can't get in either. Poo - no ordering for me!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

The line is down into Telehouse in London. 

They are working on it now. I hope it will be back soon! 

Johnny


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I was going to order some Royale too  








Never mind


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Jace said:


> I was going to order some Royale too
> 
> Never mind


No worries Jace,

You email me your details, Ill call you for the deposit and then we can get the order placed.

To be honest, I would want to deal with it over the phone anyway.

We will also need to send your details over to Zymol for the pre registration forms too.

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

:lol: Just bought some off ebay for £20 shipped


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Jace said:


> :lol: Just bought some off ebay for £20 shipped


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

It is back on :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## JonR (May 14, 2006)

woop big megs order of bottles and sprayers coming your way


----------



## BenW (Jan 14, 2007)

Seems to be down again tonight, any idea when it'll be back?


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

still down


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

andyollie said:


> still down


Try hitting F5 next time :thumb:


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

still no worky for me even with f5


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Versoman said:


> still no worky for me even with f5


I guess it must be a glitch with your browser.... I find that the only other thing that helps for me is to clear and reset my browser as the site has not been down at all that I know off (we have been receiving orders all weekend)

Johnny


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

will try through work, feel an order coming on and unfortunately cant make the meet


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

working on explorer not on mozilla:thumb:


----------

